# Asus Maximus Hero VI.... Stromspar Problem!



## rocco4 (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe mir gestern das Mainboard mit einem i5 -4670K geholt!

Nun zu meine Problem:

habe als erstes mal das Bios upgedatet von der Hompage: 0804

OC einstellungen bzw das gesamte Bios mal original belassen und das Mainboard zu testen!!

Wenn ich nun mit CPU-Z auslese bekomme ich auch im leerlauf die volle MHZ anzahl von 3,8 Ghz angezeigt auch seht die Spannung bei *1,760* Volt durchgehend!

Hab auch schon ein anderes Bios ausgetestet bzw nachgesehen ob alle Stromsparfunktionen im Bios aktiviert sind! Hat alles nichts geholfen!

Weiß jemand eine Lösung bzw hat sonst noch jemand so ein Board mit diesem Problem???

Danke und MFG


----------



## Westcoast (10. Oktober 2013)

also 1.760 volt spannung würde die cpu grillen. weil beim I5 4670K max spannung so bei 1.35 volt liegt. es muss sich um ein auslesefehler handeln.

hast du CPU-Z aktuell: CPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## rocco4 (10. Oktober 2013)

Verstehe auch nicht warum!! Habe die Rog Version geteste und die Normale Version 1.66.1!! Beide zeigen das gleiche an das die CPU auf Max Takt läuft und die Spannung 1,76 Volt!

Werde jetzt mal ein Bios reset duch entfernen der Batterie probieren!


----------



## Westcoast (10. Oktober 2013)

man kann auch mal mit speedfan die spannung auslesen: SpeedFan - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## rocco4 (10. Oktober 2013)

Speedfan kennt den Chip nicht? Und Aida64 zeigt auch denn Durchgehenden Tackt von 3800n MHZ an! CPU VID steht bei 1,1473V! Ist aber nicht die aktuelle Spannung???

Habe gerade gesehen Spannung steht laut AIDA64 CPUID bei 1,147-1,15 Volt aber es stehen aber immer noch 3,8GHZ an!


----------



## r4mpag3 (10. Oktober 2013)

Die 1,7 V stellen vermutlich die Gesamtaufnahme dar (VTT).
Im Bios lässt sich das ganze meines erachtens nach genauer auslesen, oder aber wie Westcoast vorschlug, mit Speedfan.
Dass die Cpu sich nich runtertaktet könnte an den "falschen" Win Einstellungen liegen, stell da mal "Energiesparmodus" ein.


----------



## rocco4 (10. Oktober 2013)

Also nach Bios reset und wieder der neuesten Version keine Besserung! Nach umstellen der Energieoptionen jetzt dauerhaft 3,4 Ghz (Turbo waren vorger 3,8Ghz)!!

Update: sehe gerade die Spannung sinkt auf 0,712 volt ab und 800Mhz. Eas ich nicht verstehe jetzt ist bei meinem 2500K und Asus P67 deluxe hatte ich auch diese Energiespareinstellung auf Höchstleistung und trozdem taktete die CPU runter!!

Für was ist eigentlich dieser Chip Treiber; Intel MEI ???

Witzig, CPUZ zeigt immer noch 1,76 Volt an aber nur mehr 800Mhz!!


----------



## NerdFlanders (10. Oktober 2013)

Schau dich noch weiter im UEFI um, irgendwas passt offenbar noch immer nicht. Ganz besonderes "ASUS optimized" Einstellungen würd ich ins Auge fassen.

Wahnsinn dass die CPU 1.76V vertragen hat o.O


----------



## rocco4 (10. Oktober 2013)

Bin gerade dabei!! Asus optimized Einstellungen habe ich nicht benutzt!!

Was ist denn besser zum OC? Offset oder Adaptive Mode??


----------



## r4mpag3 (10. Oktober 2013)

[OFFICIAL] Asus Maximus VI Hero Owners and Overclocking Club  (English vorausgesetzt)

Edit: "Mei"- Intel Managment Engine Treiber, solltest draufhaben..

Edit2: Asus Suite III besser auch mal weglassen, da dies stören könnte.

Edit3: Im Bios mal nach den Epu einstellungen sehen, da gäbe es auch eine art "Energiesparmodi".

Edit4: Die Offizielle Seite mit etwas hilfe http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/

Edit5: guck mal auf der Seite im Bild auf den "Initial Cpu Input Voltage....   http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/5/  (1.728V)

Edit6: Interessant... "
*Fully Manual Mode:* Haswell  features FIVR (Fully integrated Voltage regulator) which takes CPU  Input voltage (A Default of 1.7~1.8v) and regulates internally on the  processor to various domains: Core, Graphics, Cache (AKA Uncore/Ring),  SA, IO A, IO D, and PCH Interface."


----------



## rocco4 (10. Oktober 2013)

OK danke!! Asus Suite 3 habe ich nie benutzt!!  Was ich jetzt schon ein paar Stunden probiere ist per Offset bzw Adaptive Mode zu Übertakten, leider komplett erfolglos!! Die Sapnnung springt immer sobald ich in denn Last Modus gehe bei Prime 95 gehe auf 1,38 Volt! Egal was ich eingebe bei denn Spannungen!

Nur beim Manual Mode bleibt die Spannung wo sie soll! Würde aber gerne per Adaptive übertakten, wäre ja auch das sinnvollste!!??

man man mir raucht der Kopf!! So kompliziert mit denn ganzen Spannungen und Einstellungen, da war ja SB Übertakten ein Traum so einfach!!


----------



## Westcoast (10. Oktober 2013)

naja  so schwer ist es normal nicht, nur dein board spinnt rum und neigt zuviel spannung freizusetzen. ich würde alle spannungen wie Vcore, VTT, PCH, PLL und wie sie alle heissen manuell fixieren.
damit der wert nicht überschritten wird. und dein offset modus greift auch nicht wie es soll.


----------



## rocco4 (11. Oktober 2013)

Habe alle Spannungen gefixt!!  Bin aber gerade am lesen das mehrer Leute Probleme haben mit Offset und Adaptive Modus!! Laut dem How To OC Haswell Forum!! Das einzige was wirklich hält was man einstellt ist Fix mode!!

 Das mit dem Offset war bei denn Sandys um einiges leichter!!


----------



## Westcoast (11. Oktober 2013)

das stimmt bei sandy war es wirklich leichter. daher würde ich den Fixmode nehmen.


----------



## rocco4 (11. Oktober 2013)

Habe über Nacht mal Prime 95 getestet mit fix 1,25 Volt und 4,3 Ghz stabil, max Temp 88 Grad! Aber die Temp wird nur kurz ab und zu erreicht! Werde jetzt mal noch testen bei 4,4 Ghz und sonst Feintuning bei 4,3 Ghz!! Bzw nochmal mit dem Adaptive Mode Testen!!

Das Problem was ich auch jetzt habe ist wenn ich denn Pc herunterfahren möchte startet er Neu?????

Muss auch wieder am Mainboard leigen?!


----------



## Westcoast (11. Oktober 2013)

normal sollte der rechner aber herunterfahren und nicht neustarten. also langsam denke ich, zurück mit dem board. 
gerade diese teuren highendboards von ASUS zicken leicht herum. mein I5 3570K braucht für 4.4ghz 1.26 volt spannung um stabil zu laufen bei max 70 grad mit dem K2 kühler.


----------



## rocco4 (14. Oktober 2013)

Naja das mit dem Herunterfahren ist komisch, manchmal gehts manchmal startet er einfach neu!!  

Das gleiche Problem habe ich beim PC start!! Er springt kurz an und geht wieder aus, ab und zu 2-3 mal denn läuft er normal bzw blebt gleich gleich aus??? Check ich nicht!!

Hat noch jemand solche Probleme mit dem Maximus Hero??

mfg


----------



## sylvester (15. Oktober 2013)

Das mit dem beim Herunterfahren macht er einen Neustart hatte ich gestern zweimal!


Hast du Win8?


----------



## rocco4 (15. Oktober 2013)

Hy! Nein Win 7!! Habe auch schon was gelesen das es so einen Z87 Shut Down Bug gibt?! Hast du schon in denn Boot Optionen mal umher gestellt???


----------



## sylvester (15. Oktober 2013)

Nein dort habe ich nocht nichts verstellt. Habe noch das hier gefunden, könnte auch ein Problem mit dem aktuellen Intel RST Treiber sein: PC reboot instead of shutdown


----------



## rocco4 (15. Oktober 2013)

Aha ok hatte auch das Problem das der RST ab und zu nicht gestartet hat,  habe jetzt auch wieder einen älteren installiert!!
Kann aber erst morgen wieder testen! 

Was hast du für Bios drauf?

Sehe dir mal die Bios Boot Optionen an da kann man unzählige Sachen einstellen bzw abhängig welches Windows man verwendet! Win 8 oder älter bzw Win7!!


----------



## sylvester (15. Oktober 2013)

Naja bei mir hat der aktuelle RST Treiber "V12.8.0.1016" bis jetzt problemlos funktioniert. Sogar sehr gut, die SSD ist rasend schnell!
BIOS ist das aktuelle 0804.
In den Boot Optionen konnte ich nichts finden was damit zusammenhängen könnte.

Dieses "Herunterfahren" Problem hatte ich gestern das erste Mal, hat sonst seit einer Woche alles super funktioniert.
Oder sagen wir seit ich den "Schnellstart" unter Win8 deaktiviert habe.


Mal schauen ob der Fehler nochmals auftritt!


----------



## rocco4 (15. Oktober 2013)

Ok verstehe!! Hast du auch Boot Probleme?? Habe machnmal das Problem das der Rechner mehrmals kurz angeht und dann normal Bootet, bzw aus bleibt???

Vielleicht ist auch das Bios noch ein wenig fehlerhaft? Habe das Board jetzt eine Woche, hab schon überlegt es um zu tauschen auf zb ein Asus Z87-Pro?!

Bzw. habe ich gerade gelesen das der mehrmalige Boot sein kann wenn das Netzteil nicht passt bzw zu schwach ist! Hatte aber bis zum Umbau keine Probleme damit und ist immer Super gelaufen!

Ist ein Seasonic X-650 Watt!


----------



## sylvester (15. Oktober 2013)

Nein habe sonst eigentlich keine Probleme. Bei Win8 ist meistens der "Schnellstart" das Problem. Wenn ich den einschalte, hört es sich beim Herunterfahren so an als ob er mehrmals versuchen muss abzuschalten. Und im Eventlog gibt es immer einen Fehler, dass nicht ordnungsgemäss heruntergefahren wurde. Aber dieses Problem hat nicht nur das ROG Hero.
Bin ansonsten sehr zufrieden mit dem Board, dass beste welches ich bis jetzt hatte. SSD super schnell, sehr ansprechendes BIOS, Onboard-Sound sehr gut und auch das OC hat sehr einfach funktioniert. 

Dein NT reicht problemlos!


----------



## rocco4 (15. Oktober 2013)

Warte noch ein paar Bios updates ab und hoffe das die div. Fehler noch behoben werden! 

Die Fehler die ich gerade beschrieben habe kommen e häufiger vor was ich gesehn habe in anderen Foren!!

Schade trozdem das es nicht komplett Problemlos läuft. Mein voriges MB das Asus P67 Deluxe war das beste was ich bis jetzt je hatte im OC und Stabilität!!

Aber lasse mich noch gerne eines besseren belehren von dem Maximus IV Hero!!


----------



## JiggSaw1986 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Asus Maximus Hero VI Bios 0804 lässt sich nicht updaten*

hi! ich habe ein ganz anderes Problem....und zwar wenn ich über ez Flash die bios Datei 0804 auswähle sagt er mir immer das es kein efi bios ist, versteh ich nicht oder mach och was falsch??
Maximus VI Hero mit I5 4670k

GLG


----------



## sylvester (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Asus Maximus Hero VI Bios 0804 lässt sich nicht updaten*

Versuchst du es über einen USB-Stick? Ist dieser FAT32/16 formatiert?

Oder über USB BIOS Flashback:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otep (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, habe das selbe MoBo... Sind auf jeden Fall anzeige Fehler... meine CPU Läuft auf 1.15V aber 1,75V werden angezeigt... warum das so ist weiß ich nicht aber es ist halt so...


----------



## sylvester (22. Oktober 2013)

Das ist ein Problem von CPU-Z, mit der Version 1.64 ist die Anzeige korrekt.


----------



## Chaule (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute.
Ich klinke mich hier mal kurz ein, da ich bis gestern das selbe Problem hatte wie der Themenstarter.
Nachdem ich nun die neueste Version(1.67) von CPU-Z habe, wird die Spannunge wieder korrekt angezeigt.


----------



## sylvester (6. November 2013)

Falls noch jemand Probleme mit dem Herunterfahren hat. Ich konnte das Problem lösen indem ich im BIOS unter Advanced - APM - ErP Ready - "Enabled (S4 + S5)" aktiviert habe.
Weiter habe ich noch das BIOS auf 0903 aktualisiert und im Boot Menu "Fast Boot" und "HW Fast Boot" aktiviert. Dadurch startet jetzt das System noch schneller!


----------



## rocco4 (7. November 2013)

Hy nochmal! Also Shutdown Probleme hab ich keine mehr! Jetzt gehts ums Hochfahren!
Wenn ich denn PC kalt starte bzw frisch am Strom bin startet er kurz 1-2x, geht wieder aus und Startet dann erst Normal!
Wenn er am Strom bleibt startet er Normal???


----------



## copland (7. November 2013)

Habe ich auich bei einem Asus-Board. P5QE.
Wenn ich den Knopf aber nach Stromanschließen etwas länger gedrückt halte, startet er ohne nochmal auszugehen, durch.
Keine Ahnung warum es das macht, aber es läuft vollkommen stabil, also ist mir das wurscht.
Wie du bemerktest, mach ich meine Steckerleiste stromlos und nächsten Tag ja wieder an. Startet der sogar selbständig. Was soll's, geile Automatik halt.


----------



## sylvester (9. November 2013)

Ich hatte trotz dem aktivieren von S4 + S5 noch Boot Probleme!

Versucht es mal mit dem IRST Treiber (v12.0.0.1082) der auf der mitgelieferten Mainboard CD drauf ist! Und dort wählt ihr den iaStorAC.inf.

Damit funktioniert bei mir jetzt alles perfekt und die Performance hat sich nicht verändert!


----------

